# Any Playcraft Collectors?



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Wondering if this is the going rate...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PLAYCRAFT-HIGHWAYS-CHEVROLET-IMPALA-HO-SLOT-/310502370813?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item484b622dfd

Brian


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

My playcraft knowledge can be measured in a thimble but I wouldnt be so sure about that top being original.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Not an expert either, but I have watched a few auctions... from the couple I've seen, it's not unusual for Impalas to go for hundreds of dollars.

--rick


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I'd love to be a PlayCraft collector! I just don't have the cash.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I beleive car to be legit (these cars are often on the ruff side) and seller is very knowledgeable on slot cars. This car is very popular in this color combination so may bring more then usual……..BTW, look at sellers screen name, he is also the promoter of the largest slot car show in Europe (called: Slotmania).

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

were Playcraft the predecessors to Thunder Jet 500?
the Playcraft seeming too bland and train decor sounding?
more detail of correct history of the era moving from Playcraft through vibrators into pancake chassis?


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I believe Playcraft was the predecessor to the Aurora vibrators and were sold mainly as accessories to the train sets. Not made to go fast or race, just to run along with the trains.

Brian


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

alpink said:


> were Playcraft the predecessors to Thunder Jet 500?
> the Playcraft seeming too bland and train decor sounding?
> more detail of correct history of the era moving from Playcraft through vibrators into pancake chassis?



Yes, Playcraft was Al. They were in England but never took off. Scalextric had already taken off. Aurora showed up at a toy fair in England and asked for a license but was told they were'nt big enough. Playcraft came to the U.S. and went to the big toy companies of the day, but were turned down by all of them. Then Aurora finally convinced them to give them a license, Aurora called theirs Model Motoring. Aurora kept two cars cars from the Playcraft line. The Jaguar and Mecedes.

The Impala was made from 9 pieces and was to inefficient to produce.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

aha, yes, Model Motoring during the vibrator era and then the addition of the Thunder Jet 500. it is all coming back now, LOL.
thanx A/FX Nut and 82whiskey


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

An excellent red/white Impala brought considerably more & some consider the Ford Lorry with cargo more valuable. ..RL


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

so this one is the Model Motoring version?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Marty said:


> I'd love to be a PlayCraft collector! I just don't have the cash.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


Marty - me too! I think they are cool but can't justify the price.

Tom


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

GenevaDirt said:


> so this one is the Model Motoring version?


That is an Aurora Model Motoring Vibrator. btw this is a cool place for chassis identification pictures http://modelmotorist.com/web-content/idchass.jsp but no Playcraft there.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I believe this old listing shows a Playcraft chassis.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-All-Original-Uncut-Blue-Ford-Lorry-Open-Stake-Truck-by-Playcraft-59-England-/200839700927?pt=Slot_Cars&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:US:101&hash=item2ec2faa1bf&nma=true&si=p%2FnV0iRJTo%2BSsWCxFbFLBnx5OL8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Brian


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I love to fool with Aurora vibes, got some extra chassis by buying cut cars and picked up a few NOS parts along the way. Planning on putting up an old 4 lane set when I take time off for Christmas, really looking forward to seeing if 24v AC messes up modern TV like it did back in the day....

Never found one of the early Aurora chassis, let alone a playcraft one. Can't be very many around! One of those things I'd like to have just to have one.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Are the hubs on the playcraft "Lorry" bigger than Aurora truck hubs? I got a US-1 years ago that came with 4 tires pushed on the back hubs (so it looked like real duals) and at first I thought they were Aurora truck tires but the id is too big. But they look exactly like the ones in that Ebay ad, maybe they just got stretched but they seem in pretty good shape.


----------

